

Emacs enhanced - jaipradeesh
https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude

======
jmromer
Sweet. This'll make it a lot easier for an emacs-noob like me to give it a
fair shot. The hours of yak-shaving necessary to get a vanilla command-line
editor into a state where it's halfway productive has been the biggest
roadblock to experimenting with emacs for me.

